# So...how dumb am I?



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

Let me start by saying I have extremely poor vision without my contacts/glasses. 
That said...

Both my razor and my hairbrush are pink. 

&#39;nuff said. 

*sigh* 

I have a lot of hair though, you can&#39;t tell.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness... I can sympathize... My best friend is pretty much legally blind with out her glasses or contacts. 

I think you should maybe put some colourful tape on your razor blade so that doesn&#39;t happen again...

But on the plus side, it&#39;s hair and it grows back!

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Jan 25, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee hee, I can relate. 

I was legally blind until I had Lasik last year. 

You&#39;re one funny girl.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think I&#39;d be more worried if you were able to run your hairbrush through your leg hair! :laugh:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh geez, you went and did what I secretly feared I&#39;d always do some day! And I don&#39;t want to laugh...but...it _does_ sound pretty funny! (Good thing you have lots of hair!)

Don&#39;t feel so bad though, Jesse; I knew a guy once who had decided to trim the extra hairsbetween his eyebrows with his electric razor, but he slipped...and....wound up with one eyebrow almost half gone. LOL! 

And at one of my last jobs, my supervisor came into work one Monday morning bearing a rather oversized hat that was pulled down low. Everyone was wondering what was up with Brian, and finally he revealed his dilemma: On the weekend his son had been playing with a bow/arrow set, only the arrows had big suction cups on the ends. He was complaining that they didn&#39;t stick to anything, so Brian said, &#39;Yes they do...watch&#39;. He took one of the arrows, wet the suction cup and stuck it to his forehead. Only, it stuck _too_ well. It took him several minutes to get it off, and in the process I guess he damaged some blood vessels, cuz he was left with a huge red ring smack in the middle of his forehead for the next three days. What a goof...

The things us humans do...hehe


----------



## pamnock (Jan 25, 2007)

I can certainly relate. My eye drops and protein remover/cleaner were in identical droppers. That cleaner really burned when I accidentally put it in my eyes!!!! 

Apparently there were many complaints about the product packaging, because the cleaner cap was soon changed to bright red!

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah....I got a good laugh. My mum couldn&#39;t believe I&#39;d done that. 

So my horse decided to colic today so I had to walk him around for 45 minutes ....ina blizzard...because horses never colic in nice weather....grr...and it&#39;s nearly a whiteout outside and the wind is blowing my hair all over the place so now it&#39;s all in such a knotted jumble its even more difficult to realize I had an accident.

And the horse was fine after a few REALLLY long farts.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

HAHA!!! I REFUSE to vote on stupidity...but I will say that I&#39;ve had a few VERY close calls with such things myself, as I&#39;m quite blind as well. 

Hehe...:rofl::lol


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Correction:

Okay, I voted....for getting blue razers...HEHE!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

Traitor!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey man, only _true _friends are honest...hehe!! 
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Traitor!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

You know it. 

Did I mention true friends are also amazingly cute and awesome? Oh and they make the best tea. Infact true friends (like me) also rock your world?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Hehe...I do make rather good tea, if I do say so myself...

And, yes, you do indeed rock my world.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

I&#39;m so freakin&#39; cool....I shuold have my own fan club. Complete with t-shirts, hats, and free cookies for children under 12. 

There will also be a JESSE FORUM....where people can discuss and cover all aspects of Jesse&#39;s awesomeness. 

People will post threads like &#39;&#39; Hey did you see how awesome Jesse was yesterday!?"

And diehard fans with screen names like &#39;&#39;JESSE L0VER12484" and "JeSsELoVeSmEMoRe" Will reply with things like 

"OH EM GEE she was SOOOO AWESOME, I MADE JESSE MACARONI ART"


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh man...:roflmao:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

You laugh a lot. Always laughing. What&#39;s wrong with you? Did you eat feathers?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

I don&#39;t think so...if I did, I don&#39;t remember...

But yer right...I do laugh a lot.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

When I was 5...one time I ate like 8 vitamins. 

And my brother tried to eat a live mouse when he was 3. Now he&#39;s 16 and eats everything but live mice. 

My art teacher...as a child...once ate an entire box of toothpicks. To this day she doesn&#39;t know what compelled her to do it. The doctor made her eat a crapload of bread so it would ball up aroudn the poitns and not tear up her insides. She never had a problem. 


Mum&#39;s friend hada little boy who swallowed a quarter once...
He walked into his mum&#39;s room one night and casually asked &#39;&#39; mum...what would happen if I ate a quarter?&#39;&#39;
His mum...not knowing he had....tryied to discourage him from EVER doing something like that.
She said &#39;&#39; Well you&#39;d die!&#39;&#39;

He grabbed his mother by the chest of her shirt and pulled her close to his face and screamed in absolute PANIC:
"HOW LONG DO I HAVE?!?!"


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 25, 2007)

Hehe...

I once ate a cockroach...I was about 3mos old. My dad said that when he looked at me, all he could see were the legs sticking out of my mouth.

:yuck


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 25, 2007)

This thread is a riot!


Jeese you have an unusual sense of humour - I like it! It reminds me a lot of NZ humour .


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

Um......thats one way to get your protein.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey, at least I still have all the hair on my head!*

ullhair: :stikpoke

JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Um......thats one way to get your protein.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh you done it now, fool. You goin&#39; down.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 25, 2007)

Jesse, you were cracking me up AT WORK-AND AT THE FRONT DESK-reading the other thread. I said LOL-stop, you said haha-no. You truly are funny as ****. I love reading your stuff. 

P.S.-Don&#39;t get a big head either! :disgust:



P.P.S. You all- thisWILL get her going. :brat:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

I make fun of Erron for having a big head. No really its huge. 

I don&#39;t need other people to get me going. i&#39;m bipolar and have A.D.D. and show about 50 symptoms of schizophrenia. Me + Alone = time of my life. 
Me + bowl of cereal = fun for at least 45 minutes
Me = Various vowel sounds = No need to hire a babysitter.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2007)

So I&#39;m looking at the poll results...
9 of you voted...
7 of you want me to just buy blue razors
2 of you want me to not procreate

So I&#39;ve put together a shopping list for next time i&#39;m out

* Blue Raz0rz
* Metal Underwear
* padlock


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 26, 2007)

:shock2:



:disgust:-ya ain&#39;t right. :hug:

P.S. I think I might be schitz. My son has ADD, I must&#39;ve too, and who knows what else...

Edit: Sorry, just remembered. I used to know a guy that was seriously schitzofrenic, but he was the funniest. He also always had a group of peeps at his house, I was one of em.

Have you ever heard the song"They&#39;re Coming To Take Me Away-Ha Ha" it&#39;s a stitch!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

hah you typed schitz...and I totally read it wrong...and I laughed so hard.... *wipes away a tear* heh..aw man...I gotta pee now...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL



See the edit...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

Yar! My dad HATES That song sooooo much. So naturally I cahse him around an sing like...the song....which means I know the same 6-7 words as everyone else and it becomes more of just a loop that basically says &#39;&#39; I DO NOT KNOW THE WORDS BUT YOU DONT EITHER"


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

So..... who&#39;s played Quest For The Crown? (see thread in off topic )


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 26, 2007)

Hee Haa - to the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time...

Edit: We need a chat room...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

I wear pants mostly during the winter. And I get lazy. So yeah when summer rolls around.... one could say the wooly mammoth hath returned. 

I NEED TUSKS!!!! RAWRRSSS!!! 

I don&#39;t know what posessed me to say &#39;&#39;hath&#39;&#39;...thats like...hat +1/3. What would one and one-third hat look like? 

But i&#39;m sure if anyone had leg hair THAT long....it would require the same basic care as head hair. But since no one sees it I&#39;d just use cheaper shampoo. I wuold still love you all if you looked like wookies. LEts have a leg hair growing contest. 


*lalena2148 wrote: *


> I think I&#39;d be more worried if you were able to run your hairbrush through your leg hair! :laugh:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

*IF we had a chat room...none of this lovliness would be on record! And people who weren&#39;t in the chat can come on here and read about macaroni art and eating bugs and people with really long leg hair, its like an encyclopedia full of worthless RO information. It&#39;ll be great for when the RO Highlites of 2007 comes out. 



Snuffles wrote:
*


> Hee Haa - to the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time...
> 
> Edit: We need a chat room...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 26, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *IF we had a chat room...none of this lovliness would be on record! And people who weren&#39;t in the chat can come on here and read about macaroni art and eating bugs and people with really long leg hair, its like an encyclopedia full of worthless RO information. It&#39;ll be great for when the RO Highlites of 2007 comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Listening to it right now... Taking Me Away, that is...
:roflmao:

You are truely tooooooo funny. It should be illegal. :agree


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

http://h1.ripway.com<WBR>/FirstVeganWerewolf/Bunnies<WBR>/More%20Bunnies/cuffme.jpg[<WBR>/img]

[b]SO GO AHEAD AND CUFF ME WHY DONT YEH!? 





[/b]This could also be interpretted as a zombie walk. 

Oh check it out my cat&#39;s in the picture...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 26, 2007)

Man, LOL! Please stop it. :laugh:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

If I actually stopped....what would you do with your free time? You&#39;d be so used to coming on here and bustin&#39; a gut that without it....you&#39;ll just feel so empty and lost. Like a helpless little puppy. But don&#39;t worry...Jesse likes puppies.

HEre...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ASP<WBR>-Tactical-Chain-POLICE-HANDCUFF<WBR>S_W0QQitemZ230081533293QQihZ013<WBR>QQcategoryZ109514QQrdZ1QQcmdZVi<WBR>ewItem

Becuase I know you&#39;re not a real cop. Had me goin&#39; there for a moment, though. 


You ask me to stop but....you can&#39;t help coming back. Jesse helps those who help themselves, yo! You can go read another thread about something less entertaining. Or maybe you&#39;d like to start your own thread...you can call it... &#39;&#39;No one is allowed to be funny in here" 
eh? eh?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:

You&#39;d show up everytime, wouldn&#39;t ya?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

Niether rain nor sleet nor snow nor requests.


HEre, this should keep you busy for a while, I&#39;m going to bed. And when I wake up....i&#39;m goign to have an inbox full of roforumstaff junk telling me people are on the forum flippin&#39; out again and eating bugs and brushing their legs, whatever.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqJpADSnjBk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v<WBR>=nqJpADSnjBk[/ame]


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 26, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I wear pants mostly during the winter. And I get lazy. So yeah when summer rolls around.... one could say the wooly mammoth hath returned.
> 
> I NEED TUSKS!!!! RAWRRSSS!!!
> 
> ...


 :laugh:

Youprovide much-needed comic relief for me, personally. You make me laugh loud and ugly and sometimes I even snort. My co-workers are concerned. I think youtype whatever pops in your head.I love people with no filter. 

Why don&#39;t you just braid your mammoth leg hair and start a new trend? Corn rows might work, or perhaps French braid?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

*I pretty much do say whatever pops into my head. Which is why most of the time I make zero sense. And having A.D.D.....I forget what i&#39;ve previously said. Very often i&#39;ll be verbally speaking to someone and just STOP talking in the middle of a sentence because I forgot the end of my sentence or I saw something shiny. 

The other night Erron was trying to get close and be all snuggly and all that mushy stuff but all that kinda bounced right off of me and he noticed I had a very blank look on my face and asked &#39;&#39;what are you thinking about?&#39;&#39; Might I add we&#39;re both very honest in this relationship...


"Oh i&#39;m sorry...I just wondered...if I lived in the city...where would I park my bike?"


Erron has an awesome beard...and I told him it would be amazing if he dyed it blue and got extensions for his goatee and armpithair and if he&#39;s let me braid them together or tow a wagon with them. Then I could stack bunny carriers int he wagon. 

I&#39;ve worn mammoth leg hair to school before. Like, with shorts. Actualyl I was a colorguard once and I had to have my picture taken in that skimpy little skirt uniform? With all the sparklies on it? Band hated me because outside of band I was kinda &#39;&#39;goth&#39;&#39; and they were just too uber serious about band and they kinda of just never liked me. So I showed up for picture dayw ith mammoth hair. And smiled real big. The way I see it.... my true friends will laugh and stick by me...and whoever else decided to be a poo chute about it...well I don&#39;t care too much for them. ITs not like the Ambridge area boasts a lot of good-looking boys. 

I&#39;m not into the corn rows thing much...but i&#39;m amazed that people can do that. And how intricate some people get. I had a black friend in high school....niest boy ever, so quiet...and his mum always braided his hair. He was such a momma&#39;s boy...super tall...mean lookin&#39;....but one of those big teddy bear guys that gets straight A&#39;s and stuff. Everyone in 9th period English would say &#39;&#39; Desmond your hair looks so nice today!&#39;&#39; and he&#39;d kinda hide and blush and thank everyone it was so cute. 


Laughter is supposed to be good for you! Most of the time, I really am not trying to be funny, I just talk and can&#39;t stop and say the most ridiculous stuff, and I myself don&#39;t think i&#39;m that hilarious. So when you all laugh...I just think you&#39;re bonkers. 


The End.





Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> :laugh:
> 
> Youprovide much-needed comic relief for me, personally. You make me laugh loud and ugly and sometimes I even snort. My co-workers are concerned. I think youtype whatever pops in your head.I love people with no filter.
> 
> Why don&#39;t you just braid your mammoth leg hair and start a new trend? Corn rows might work, or perhaps French braid?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I make fun of Erron for having a big head. No really its huge.


 

My daughter Stephanie was self conscious because she felt that her head was too big. Trying to convince her otherwise, I took a tape measure and measured her head . . .

Holy Crap! She really does have a big head LOL

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 26, 2007)

Erron&#39;s sister makes fun of his big head a lot. 

Maybe if you bought your daughet hats that were way too big....she&#39;d feel like her head was smaller. 

??????


----------



## missyscove (Jan 26, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I wear pants mostly during the winter. And I get lazy. So yeah when summer rolls around.... one could say the wooly mammoth hath returned.


 

That&#39;s one of the slightly scary things about being in an all girls school. Between the knee socks and it being too cold to wear anything but pants on the weekend, we get some serious growth going on, and have discussions about it. Some might say contests. 

I hate it when some kind of something comes around where you have to wear a dress and eveyone is like oh snap, guess who has to shave...


----------



## Pipp (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh SAS! :laugh:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, how perfect is that??

:roflmao:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 4, 2007)

Electric razors are annoying. I used mine twice and had a desire to bury it.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

OH YEAH...completely agreed. My motherbought me one of those Lady something-or-others as my firstrazor. By the end of the first couple weeks of having it, itwas so dull, it was pulling my hairs, and she never considered buyingme a new blade (though I explained the situation...painful toshave). :?

I finally just picked up my sister's regular razor and gave it atry...without any kind of soap or shaving cream...and took off a niceLONG layer of skin. OUCH!! The strip of skin I tookoff with that thing was about a foot long...and PAINFUL!!Yeah, my sister then taught me the PROPER way to do it...and Ihaven't...er...exfoliated that way since!

Weird, the things you remember just from one sentence...
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Electric razors are annoying. I used mine twice and had a desire to bury it.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2007)

I too have taken off skin+ hair on numerousoccasions. And I'd get goosebumps before I shaved and I'd take the topsoff of all of them. And now my legs are completely scarred with littledots. So, another reason to wear pants.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> I finally just picked up my sister's regular razor and gaveit a try...without any kind of soap or shaving cream...and took off anice LONG layer of skin. OUCH!! The strip of skin Itook off with that thing was about a foot long...andPAINFUL!!


I feel your pain. When I was about ten, I did the exact samething with my dad's double blade razor. The long strip ofskin got jammed up in between the blades and I freaked when I pulled itout. Then, not knowing, dunked my leg in the warm bath andscreamed. I still have the scar.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep...I still have a scar, too.

It's funny...when I did it, I was so scared I would get into trouble,that, even though it hurt like nothing I'd experienced at that point inmy life (I was 12), I took some toilet paper and covered it, trying tostop the bleeding. Needless to say, I called my sister over,showed her (mostly because I was terrified at the amount of blood, andscared out of my mind), and she brought my mom over. 

I had to sleep with my leg elevated that night...the bleeding wasaweful! And talk about stinging!!! :shock::shock:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2007)

Bath and Body works used to sell this awesomebody oil scrubby stuff....it was in a glass jar and it was like a crazyscented oil with little salt beads in it and it smelled sooo good andleft your skin smooth and yummy smelling and the grit in it got it allclean and junk.

Well, My mum and I loved it and bought a whole bunch and then some for my aunt as a gift. And we all made the same mistake.

Thought we were gonna get our pretty on and take a nice bath...shave legs...put oil stuff on top. 

Oh the screaming. 

The oil worked its wy into the teeny tiny leg hair holes and just...ateyou from the inside out. It was extremely painful. The next day mumwarned my aunt not to do that. Turns out we were too late. She onlylives 3 houses down i'm surprised we didn't hear her screaming, too.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh man...I can feel your pain!! Argh!! :shock:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 6, 2007)

My daughter hasn't started shaving yet and I'mbegging her never to. I figure if she just waxes, it will bea lot easier on her, and less painful! I got the home waxingstuff for her, but she doesn't like it. I may start takingher to the salon to get it done. 

I wish I'd never shaved. It's the biggest pain in the butt.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

Not dumb at all. Just goofy!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

Going to the salon jsut for hair removal regularly can rack up a bill.
Packet of razors = $1 (dollar treeeeeee)
Shaving gel or cream = $1 (Dollar tree!)

Both of which will last you a good while. Yeah its still annoying. But there's a solution to that too

Pants - $20 (Costco)


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 6, 2007)

Heck, I go all out...I have one of those Venusrazors...I know, really girly (especially for me)..but they're reallyworth the money, and you only have to buy the basic razoronce. Yes, the replacements are a bit pricey, too...but forsomeone like me (who has amazingly knobby knees, and muscularskater's/runner's legs), it's worth having something that'll move withthe contours. (I don't mean to toot my own horn...havingcurvy legs can be annoying...but honestly, only during shaving. )

Most of my leg muscles started with cross country in high school (proofof being able to run six miles back then without much trouble), and nowin skating again, they bulked right back up again. I told myhusband when we started skating, "How are you gonna feel about having awife with skater's legs?" and he replied, "Heck, I already do,Hun! Won't be much different..." (Ain't he aprince?)

Anyway, I'll be going all-out for my daughter when she's of-age toshave, too. I don't want her to have the experience I didwith it, and I can already tell she'll have my legs...especially if shecontinues skating and being active through her teens like Iwas!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

I use dollar tree razors. 
nd if you wear capris...you dont' have to shave your knees!

I took shower last night....and I realized for the millionth time thatIf orgot abou my armpits for a while. I think there hairs there were atleast a half inch long. But only ont he right side...they somehow growfaster on that side. I had mammoth pit syndrome. Thats when you forgetth at your armpits become jungles if you don't make an effort to saveyour appearance. 

Why does society require us to be hairless anyways? 
Euro chicks don't bother unless they stand oan stret corner. So do most European mean think we're hookers?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Heck, I go all out...I have one of those Venus razors...Iknow, really girly (especially for me)..but they're really worth themoney, and you only have to buy the basic razor once. Yes,the replacements are a bit pricey, too...but for someone like me (whohas amazingly knobby knees, and muscular skater's/runner's legs), it'sworth having something that'll move with the contours. (Idon't mean to toot my own horn...having curvy legs can beannoying...but honestly, only during shaving. )






Ditto!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 6, 2007)

HAHA!! I know what you mean!I realize sometimes that it's been days since I've shaved my pits, andwind up quite surprised that it can grow that long! :shock:

I have been making a considerable effort lately to shave more often, though...my skin tends to get really itchy if I don't.

As far as being hairless...I think I just prefer my skin to be softerwithout the fur. Hehe! Kinda looks cleaner,too! 
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I use dollar tree razors.
> nd if you wear capris...you dont' have to shave your knees!
> 
> I took shower last night....and I realized for the millionth time thatIf orgot abou my armpits for a while. I think there hairs there were atleast a half inch long. But only ont he right side...they somehow growfaster on that side. I had mammoth pit syndrome. Thats when you forgetth at your armpits become jungles if you don't make an effort to saveyour appearance.
> ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 6, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> I took shower last night....and I realized for the millionthtime that I forgot about my armpits for a while. I think there hairsthere were at least a half inch long. But only ont he right side...theysomehow grow faster on that side.


I hardly get any armpit hair on the right side because I'm left handedand I had a waxing "mishap" when I was 17. Let's just say itinvolved a lot of pain and it wasn't worth it. 

Hee hee - we should rename this thread "the ins and outs of unwanted body hair".


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 6, 2007)

HAha yeah this thread has really gotten some attention from women and thier body hair.


----------

